# Tottenham - Ajax: 30 aprile 2019 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Ajax, andata delle semifinali Champions League 2018/2019. Si gioca martedì 30 aprile 2019 alle ore 21 a Londra.

Dove vedere Tottenham - Ajax in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 21.


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tottenham - Ajax, andata delle semifinali Champions League 2018/2019. Si gioca martedì 30 aprile 2019 alle ore 21 a Londra.
> 
> Dove vedere Tottenham - Ajax in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 21.



Probabilmente la semifinale meno scontata da anni a questa parte.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tottenham - Ajax, andata delle semifinali Champions League 2018/2019. Si gioca martedì 30 aprile 2019 alle ore 21 a Londra.
> 
> Dove vedere Tottenham - Ajax in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 21.



Forza Ajax!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2019)

Forza Juve...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Aprile 2019)

daje ajax


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Goooooooollllllll

Ajax in vantaggio!


----------



## 7vinte (30 Aprile 2019)

Gol di Van de Beek ma forse fuorigioco


----------



## 7vinte (30 Aprile 2019)

È goooolllll!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Questo farà discutere. Per me era fuorigioco


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia che Ajax


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

A parte ciò super Ajax


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2019)

In mancanza di Conte, Ten Hag è quello da prendere.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Aprile 2019)

De Ligt è già tra i più forti al mondo. A 19 anni.
Che giocatore.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Aprile 2019)

che squadra, meritano la cl


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2019)

Ajax arrembante.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> In mancanza di Conte, Ten Hag è quello da prendere.



Magari


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2019)

Sembra il Barcellona di Guardiola.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Fortuna che non sono passati i gobbi. Per fortuna...


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Aprile 2019)

Kane Son Winks Sissoko.
Al Tottenham mancano giocatori troppo importanti.


----------



## andreima (30 Aprile 2019)

Magari l.allenatore dell aiax magarii


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Ve lo immaginate Veleno nell'Ajax? Magari con i pupilli Suso e Calhanoglu...


----------



## 7vinte (30 Aprile 2019)

Ajax vicino al 2-0! Che squadra


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Ma che spettacolo è questo?


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2019)

Che azione dell’ Ajax


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ajax vicino al 2-0! Che squadra



...bel calcio, altro che il campionato italiano...


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ve lo immaginate Veleno nell'Ajax? Magari con i pupilli Suso e Calhanoglu...



Ho pensato la stessa cosa. 

Il catenaccio a quest’Ajax sarebbe stato un abominio.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2019)

Impressionante l'Ajax!


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa.
> 
> Il catenaccio a quest’Ajax sarebbe stato un abominio.



Penso che lì non gli farebbero allenare manco la squadra dei femminielli


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sembra il Barcellona di Guardiola.



no il barca mi faceva venir sonno. questi mi piacciono... e non hanno chissà che campioni, ma sanno cosa fare e lo fanno a memoria.
è bellissimo veder giocare così. peccato per il tottenham che ha i 2 forti fuori e perde un sacco


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Aprile 2019)

doppietta di onana ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 7vinte (30 Aprile 2019)

Posizione regolarissima sul gol


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa.
> 
> Il catenaccio a quest’Ajax sarebbe stato un abominio.


Te ci scherzi, ma avrebbe proposto il catenaccio anche lì.


----------



## Sotiris (30 Aprile 2019)

"l'Ajax a Torino ha fatto 2/3 ripartenze"

Massimiliano Allegri
Maestro di calcio alias testa di c...


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no il barca mi faceva venir sonno. questi mi piacciono... e non hanno chissà che campioni, ma sanno cosa fare e lo fanno a memoria.
> è bellissimo veder giocare così. peccato per il tottenham che ha i 2 forti fuori e perde un sacco



De Ligt e De Jong sono due fenomeni. Il centrale ha fatto un'uscita palla al piede che mi ha ricordato le falcate di Sandrone Nesta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Aprile 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> De Ligt e De Jong sono due fenomeni. Il centrale ha fatto un'uscita palla al piede che mi ha ricordato le falcate di Sandrone Nesta.



si ma 2 su 11. non è il real che aveva 7-8 campioni


----------



## leviatano (30 Aprile 2019)

per me sono fenomeni pure Van der Beek e Neres.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sembra il Barcellona di Guardiola.


Il gioco del Barcellona era molto diverso ...questi in 3 passaggi sono capaci di arrivare in porta,quando prendono palla vanno sempre in verticale, il gioco del Barcellona era prettamente in orizzontale


----------



## leviatano (30 Aprile 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il gioco del Barcellona era molto diverso ...questi in 3 passaggi sono capaci di arrivare in porta,quando prendono palla vanno sempre in verticale, il gioco del Barcellona era prettamente in orizzontale



e poi se la palla la prende la squadra avversaria questi corrono insieme a loro e se la riprendono. giocando tutti in 30 metri di campo e così non riesci neanche a fare due passaggi di fila con loro.
Anche in difesa, chiamano la copertura al compagno e lui ci va, linea alta con punizione dalla tre quarti che è rischiosa sì, però è anche difficile dare potenza di testa a dodici metri dalla porta.
é una fottuta macchina da guerra studiata con degli schemi. cosa gli vuoi dire se sei un tifoso dell'Ajax? solo un grazie di tutto.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> per me sono fenomeni pure Van der Beek e Neres.



Van de Beek si, ma inferiore ai 2. Neres forse, nutro ancora qualche dubbio su di lui


----------



## alcyppa (30 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sembra il Barcellona di Guardiola.



No no, questi verticalizzano più spesso e sono molto più veloci nella manovra.

Grandissimi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2019)

Guardando Van De Beek, non si può non fantasticare su cosa potrebbe essere Paquetà in mano a Ten Hag, invece di fare il terzino.


----------



## fra29 (30 Aprile 2019)

Sono letteralmente innamorato di questi ragazzini.
Quando leggo della nostra squadra di giovani (età media 24 anni) io impazzisco...
Questa CL mi riconcilia con il calcio e, probabilmente, mi allontana un po' dal Milan. 
Questo 18 mesi di nulla mi hanno stremato..


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sono letteralmente innamorato di questi ragazzini.
> Quando leggo della nostra squadra di giovani (età media 24 anni) io impazzisco...
> Questa CL mi riconcilia con il calcio e, probabilmente, mi allontana un po' dal Milan.
> Questo 18 mesi di nulla mi hanno stremato..



Il nostro modello è l'arsenal, squadra nota per....non lo so nemmeno, per fare ogni tanto qualche comparsa.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> e poi se la palla la prende la squadra avversaria questi corrono insieme a loro e se la riprendono. giocando tutti in 30 metri di campo e così non riesci neanche a fare due passaggi di fila con loro.
> Anche in difesa, chiamano la copertura al compagno e lui ci va, linea alta con punizione dalla tre quarti che è rischiosa sì, però è anche difficile dare potenza di testa a dodici metri dalla porta.
> é una fottuta macchina da guerra studiata con degli schemi. cosa gli vuoi dire se sei un tifoso dell'Ajax? solo un grazie di tutto.



Ottima analisi, tutti si muovono senza palla, il chi ha la palla ha sempre 2-3 opzioni,e guarda anche quante volte hanno giocato con il portiere, lo sguardo va immediatamente alla verticalità, noi il primo squardo lo diamo al nostro portiere x passargli la palla ,cosi e difficile giocare bene al calcio


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Van de Beek si, ma inferiore ai 2. Neres forse, nutro ancora qualche dubbio su di lui



Per fare fuori real,juve e totocoso, vincendo peraltro in trasferta a Torino dove non vince quasi mai nessuno....tanto scarsi non devono essere manco gli altri.


----------



## leviatano (30 Aprile 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ottima analisi, tutti si muovono senza palla, il chi ha la palla ha sempre 2-3 opzioni,e guarda anche quante volte hanno giocato con il portiere, lo sguardo va immediatamente alla verticalità, noi il primo squardo lo diamo al nostro portiere x passargli la palla ,cosi e difficile giocare bene al calcio



Altra filosofia, come ha detto qualcuno qui, incominciano fin da pulcini a studiare questa filosofia di gioco, per non parlare di altri paesi come la Spagna che tipo di allenamenti fanno fare ai ragazzini.


----------



## fra29 (30 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Guardando Van De Beek, non si può non fantasticare su cosa potrebbe essere Paquetà in mano a Ten Hag, invece di fare il terzino.



Ci pensavo anche io.. VDB fortissimo ma non Rimpiango ancora la scelta di investire i 40 mil su Paqueta invece che su di lui (a quanto dicono pupillo di Leo)


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Guardando Van De Beek, non si può non fantasticare su cosa potrebbe essere Paquetà in mano a Ten Hag, invece di fare il terzino.



Questo Van De Beek tatticamente un fenomeno.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Altra filosofia, come ha detto qualcuno qui, incominciano fin da pulcini a studiare questa filosofia di gioco, per non parlare di altri paesi come la Spagna che tipo di allenamenti fanno fare ai ragazzini.


vero ma la filosofia e molto diversa, il gioco della Spagna e insopportabile bruttissimo ,opinione personale, lantitodo al gioco spagnolo e stato trovato, trovarlo contro squadre comeclajax e più difficile


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Aprile 2019)

Ma sto Van De Beek? Da prendere subito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Aprile 2019)

parliamo di sto portierino nero. non dorme mica tanto come il nostro......


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> parliamo di sto portierino nero. non dorme mica tanto come il nostro......



...il nostro prende 6 milioni netti ogni anno...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Aprile 2019)

ajax sprecone..


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> ajax sprecone..



Anche il palo ora...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2019)

Altra azione spettacolare


----------



## leviatano (30 Aprile 2019)

comunque partita anonima di Eriksen.


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Aprile 2019)

Spettacolo vero Però... corrono troppo... a me 2 sospetti stanno venendo...
Sarà che penso male... sarà che ho già visto una squadra correre più delle altre e prendere bustine di integratori a fine primo tempo....


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Il totocoso comunque a noi ce ne farebbe 4 o 5


----------



## uolfetto (30 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> De Ligt è già tra i più forti al mondo. A 19 anni.
> Che giocatore.



che forte, e che coppia con van dijk l'olanda!


----------



## Zlatan87 (30 Aprile 2019)

Dai Elliot vai ad Amsterdam e comprali tutti! Almeno gli undici titolari...


----------



## Victorss (30 Aprile 2019)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Dai Elliot vai ad Amsterdam e comprali tutti! Almeno gli undici titolari...



Prendiamoli in blocco con anche l allenatore. Ci sarà uno sconto se prendi il pacchetto


----------



## andreima (30 Aprile 2019)

Si sembra incredibile quanto corrano..boh.. io non mi capacito,mi chiedo che allenamenti possano fare.. cioè se giocassero con noi userebbero il contagol


----------



## Heaven (30 Aprile 2019)

Quanto vorrei Ten Hag

Ajax meraviglioso


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Grande Ajax.

Pochettino il solito... vincente.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Aprile 2019)

risultato che lascia tutto aperto per il ritorno , l'ajax doveva fare il secondo gol per mettere al sicuro la finale.


----------



## Lambro (30 Aprile 2019)

Squadra meravigliosa.


----------



## juventino (30 Aprile 2019)

Vittoria meritata, ma va detto che al Totocoso mancava tutto l’attacco titolare in pratica.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Aprile 2019)

Credo proprio che siamo di fronte ad una favola calcistica stile Leicester 



Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Spettacolo vero Però... corrono troppo... a me 2 sospetti stanno venendo...
> Sarà che penso male... sarà che ho già visto una squadra correre più delle altre e prendere bustine di integratori a fine primo tempo....



Non corrono troppo, corrono bene. Hanno due compagni vicini quando sono in difficoltà, pressing asfissiante restando corti una trentina di metri e ripartono sfruttando i tre davanti che non danno punti di riferimento. Sono una macchina perfetta


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Comunque sto Ten Sing è veramente bravo, bravo, bravo, bravo e ancora bravo. Un club davvero ambizioso prenderebbe lui o Conte in vista della prossima stagione. Ma figuriamoci.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2019)

Comunque sto Den Ag, sarà pure il nuovo santone, ma sti ragazzini hanno una personalità e colpi tecnici che manco se li alleni 24 ore al giorno i giocatori normali ci arrivano. 

Davvero un piacere vederli; questa volta all Ajax il frittatone è riuscito perfettamente , accadono da sempre ste cose, ma di raro di riuscire a mettere insieme tutti sti giocatori cosi bravi, ed evidentemente con l allenatore giusto.

E questi non sono quelli dell' Atalanta, parecchi sono forti sul serio, è una semifinale di Champions.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Si potrebbe dire che l'Ajax è praticamente in finale... ma ne abbiamo visti di ribaltoni inaspettati in trasferta... vedremo


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> parliamo di sto portierino nero. non dorme mica tanto come il nostro......


questo significa giocare con la squadra..padrone totale del area a costo di sbagliare ..il nostro ogni 3 palle alte due se li perde..però fa le imbucate


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Aprile 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> questo significa giocare con la squadra..padrone totale del area a costo di sbagliare ..il nostro ogni 3 palle alte due se li perde..però fa le imbucate



al nostro piacciono le farfalle......


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> al nostro piacciono le farfalle......



Un portiere che non e padrone della propria area rimarrà sempre un mezzo portiere..


----------



## Le Grand Milan (1 Maggio 2019)

Quanto mi piace l'arbitro Mateo Lahoz. Arbitraggio umano, sempre a spiegare le sue decisioni. Mourinho ha ragione quando dice che un arbitro non deve essere permaloso. 

In Italia fanno quasi tutti i fenomeni, i vari Mazzoleni, Tagliavento, Orsato, Doveri( guardate i miei muscoli). 
Uno dei pochi che non si arrabia e fa il suo mestiere tranquillamente è Giacomelli.


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Maggio 2019)

Ma vi immaginate l'Ajax allenata da Gattuso?


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe dire che l'Ajax è praticamente in finale... ma ne abbiamo visti di ribaltoni inaspettati in trasferta... vedremo



Il Tottenham avrà dei recuperi importanti, come minimo Son.
Per me è ancora aperta anche se l'Ajax è solidissima soprattutto in casa.


----------



## bmb (1 Maggio 2019)

A me vedere il Milan dopo l'Ajax vengono semplicemente i brividi. Mi sembra di seguire due sport diversi.


----------



## bmb (1 Maggio 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Quanto mi piace l'arbitro Mateo Lahoz. Arbitraggio umano, sempre a spiegare le sue decisioni. Mourinho ha ragione quando dice che un arbitro non deve essere permaloso.
> 
> In Italia fanno quasi tutti i fenomeni, i vari Mazzoleni, Tagliavento, Orsato, Doveri( guardate i miei muscoli).
> *Uno dei pochi che non si arrabia e fa il suo mestiere tranquillamente è Giacomelli.*



Anche Guida.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Maggio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> che forte, e che coppia con van dijk l'olanda!



È impressionante. Nel gioco aereo è insuperabile, ma quello che colpisce è la velocità di base sia in campo aperto che nello stretto.
Erano anni che non vedevo un giocatore così forte e completo. Se sceglie l'ambiente giusto dove crescere tatticamente diventerà una leggenda.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2019)

Il coraggio lo si vede anche dai dettagli.
Ma vogliamo parlare di dove teneva la difesa l'ajax sui calci piazzati???? 15 metri prima dell'area di rigore!!!!!
E niente, c'è chi difende in avanti e chi parcheggia il bus.
Grande ajax, uno spot per il calcio.
De jong e de ligt sono due fenomeni ma tutti gli altri hanno corsa e danno del tu al pallone.
Ecco come si costruisce una squadra.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il coraggio lo si vede anche dai dettagli.
> Ma vogliamo parlare di dove teneva la difesa l'ajax sui calci piazzati???? 15 metri prima dell'area di rigore!!!!!
> E niente, c'è chi difende in avanti e chi parcheggia il bus.
> Grande ajax, uno spot per il calcio.
> ...



Quella della linea sui calci piazzati è una scelta tattica, nelle altre partite l'Ajax non lo ha fatto.
Nel gioco aereo, a parte De Ligt che se non è il migliore al mondo poco ci manca, tutto il resto della squadra è debole, soprattutto contro i tanti specialisti del Tottenham, quindi hanno deciso di difendere altissimi in modo da lasciare tutto lo spazio al portiere per uscire.
Scelta coraggiosa ma rischiosa. Llorente prima e Alderweireld poi hanno avuto due occasioni clamorose in quella situazione, anche nell'occasione in cui Onana ha accoppiato Vertonghen ci era mancato poco...
Nel calcio ciò che divide un genio da un bischero è una linea sottile che spesso e volentieri chiamiamo culo.

Per il resto sono d'accordo, l'Ajax è una squadra che ha due fuoriclasse assoluti e tanti giocatori di talento con caratteristiche simili, ovvero velocità di base, intensità, qualità tecniche, è una rosa costruita con grande criterio per fare un gioco di qualità. Quando fai le cose per bene in questo modo poi i risultati li hai. Ma si potrebbe dire la stessa cosa del Tottenham quando sono al completo.


----------



## Sotiris (1 Maggio 2019)

Quindi il magnificente Tottenham si può battere senza spendere 150 milioni di euro a giocatore ...


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Quanto mi piace l'arbitro Mateo Lahoz. Arbitraggio umano, sempre a spiegare le sue decisioni. Mourinho ha ragione quando dice che un arbitro non deve essere permaloso.
> 
> In Italia fanno quasi tutti i fenomeni, i vari Mazzoleni, Tagliavento, Orsato, Doveri( guardate i miei muscoli).
> Uno dei pochi che non si arrabia e fa il suo mestiere tranquillamente è Giacomelli.



L'arbitro spagnolo ieri sera è stato magistrale anche nel trattare l'infortunio alla testa di vertonghen, quando lo staff del Tottenham ha chiesto che potesse rientrare si è subito fiondato nella panchina pretendendo di parlare col medico esprimendogli dubbi sul fatto che fosse in grado di continuare perché stordito, e infatti dopo 30 secondi è svenuto
Staff medico di incompetenti, pure l'arbitro si era accorto della follia di farlo rientrare


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quella della linea sui calci piazzati è una scelta tattica, nelle altre partite l'Ajax non lo ha fatto.
> Nel gioco aereo, a parte De Ligt che se non è il migliore al mondo poco ci manca, tutto il resto della squadra è debole, soprattutto contro i tanti specialisti del Tottenham, quindi hanno deciso di difendere altissimi in modo da lasciare tutto lo spazio al portiere per uscire.
> Scelta coraggiosa ma rischiosa. Llorente prima e Alderweireld poi hanno avuto due occasioni clamorose in quella situazione, anche nell'occasione in cui Onana ha accoppiato Vertonghen ci era mancato poco...
> Nel calcio ciò che divide un genio da un bischero è una linea sottile che spesso e volentieri chiamiamo culo.
> ...



Ma infatti la provocazione circa quella scelta tattica sui calci piazzati non era casuale : quante volte noi nel recente passato abbiamo sofferto sulle palle alte perchè strutturalmente più deboli rispetto ai rivali?
Hai mai visto una soluzione del genere?
Qualcuno l'ha mai proposta?
Comunque veder giocare l'ajax concilia col gioco del calcio perchè ci vedo tanto talento inserito in un concetto di squadra che ne innalza i valori all'ennesima potenza.
Il segreto dell'ajax è la tecnica in velocità che valorizza portando 4-5 uomini in zona palla.
Sulle transizioni poi hanno il coraggio di accettare i duelli individuali pressando forte in avanti.
Per certi versi è un piccolo barcellona di guardiola.
Spettacolare quando palleggiano su una catena e poi portano al tiro l'uomo che attacca il lato debole, vero marchio di fabbrica del loro gioco.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la provocazione circa quella scelta tattica sui calci piazzati non era casuale : quante volte noi nel recente passato abbiamo sofferto sulle palle alte perchè strutturalmente più deboli rispetto ai rivali?
> Hai mai visto una soluzione del genere?
> Qualcuno l'ha mai proposta?
> Comunque veder giocare l'ajax concilia col gioco del calcio perchè ci vedo tanto talento inserito in un concetto di squadra che ne innalza i valori all'ennesima potenza.
> ...



Senza dubbio. L'Ajax è una filosofia più che altro, giocano sempre così e quando beccano la generazione giusta fanno spettacolo. 
Sono in semifinale con merito.
Però se non hai De Ligt non puoi difendere uomo su uomo dietro, spesso anche in inferiorità numerica, senza prendere imbarcate.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Maggio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Quindi il magnificente Tottenham si può battere senza spendere 150 milioni di euro a giocatore ...



Ieri al Tottenham mancavano tra gli altri Kane e Son, la bellezza di 44 goal in due quest'anno, non proprio Gianni e Pinotto.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio. L'Ajax è una filosofia più che altro, giocano sempre così e quando beccano la generazione giusta fanno spettacolo.
> Sono in semifinale con merito.
> Però se non hai De Ligt non puoi difendere uomo su uomo dietro, spesso anche in inferiorità numerica, senza prendere imbarcate.



Ti voglio far notare che gasp difende allo stesso modo con masiello e soci 
E di imbarcate ne prende poche.
Se ti alleni giornalmente a difendere cosi migliori e impari.
Anzi, è l'unica strada per migliorare.
Quella metodologia che una volta si praticava nelle giovanili..... chissà perchè non escono più nesta, cannavaro.
Chissà perchè.


----------



## sunburn (1 Maggio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Prendiamoli in blocco con anche l allenatore. Ci sarà uno sconto se prendi il pacchetto


A metà degli anni '90 l'Ajax ebbe un periodo simile a quello di oggi. Dopo la vittoria in finale(contro di noi) nel giro di due anni pescammo a piene mani da quella rosa. Bogarde, Reiziger, Davids e Kluivert... 
Lasciamo perdere.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Maggio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Spettacolo vero Però... corrono troppo... a me 2 sospetti stanno venendo...
> Sarà che penso male... sarà che ho già visto una squadra correre più delle altre e prendere bustine di integratori a fine primo tempo....


 Non corrono troppo,e un impressione visiva, forse i nostri corrono anche piu

Se una squadra sta in 30 metri ,se si muove a fisarmonica,se si muovono tutti l'impressione e che corrono di più, questi non fanno corse di 50 metri alla indietro come facciamo noi,se hanno un baricentro semi alto hanno 20 metri alle spalle e 20 metri in avanti,in questo modo si corre meno ma soprattutto si ci stanca meno


----------

